# Which Rubber Strap for Damasko DA373?



## yogarrell (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm looking to get a rubber strap for my Damasko DA373 Black Case White Dial. I've had the watch about a ten months, and the original leather/rubber strap isn't so comfortable anymore. I've considered the Damasko Rubber Strap, but at $98, it's a bit pricey. Any recommendations for a straps to buy or avoid?


Many thanks!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Bonetto Cinturini. have a look.


----------



## yogarrell (Feb 12, 2013)

They look nice. Much better price. I might miss the black clasp. Are these clasps swappable?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

yogarrell said:


> They look nice. Much better price. I might miss the black clasp. Are these clasps swappable?


Yes, if the replacement strap got the right dimensions. The Bonetto Cinturini 300D for example should work.


----------



## elbilo (Sep 11, 2011)

BC offers good straps, especially for the money. I'm partial to Hirsch, especially the performance straps, but they may be more than you wish to spend. I really like the Damasko rubber strap on my DA36! I know it's a little pricey, but it's really comfortable to wear. It's thin, extra malleable, and soft.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm wearing a Hirsch Pure Caoutchouc Watch Strap on my Longines chronograph. It too is on the expensive side and looks like it. A matte black color without ornamentation and with a slightly curved cross section. From a short distance, it looks like one of those stitchless leather straps. I very much like it. The cheapest I've seen it is about $68. I like to try one of those CB rubber straps mentioned above. They are much less expensive.

Good luck with your choice.

heb


----------



## icybluesmile (Mar 14, 2015)

The Damasko rubber strap is just a BIWI caoutchouc rubber Model OSIRIS and can be had for $65 which is still expensive but a little easier to swallow. Then you can just put your black Damasko buckle on it. The CB straps are very good but I was never able to get over the vanilla smell.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

+1 on the Damasko strap or a Hirsch Pure. Both are excellent.


----------



## yogarrell (Feb 12, 2013)

icybluesmile said:


> The Damasko rubber strap is just a BIWI caoutchouc rubber Model OSIRIS and can be had for $65 which is still expensive but a little easier to swallow. Then you can just put your black Damasko buckle on it. The CB straps are very good but I was never able to get over the vanilla smell.


That's perfect!


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Got mine on a rubber Bonetto cinturini nato.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't have a 373 but have tried a few rubber straps on my 44. BC 300D and Isofrane. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

(I snagged these 2 pictures from someone's Instagram feed, his handle is @jaxwatches.
If you're happened to be the owner and want me to remove the pics, please let me know.)

I think the white dial damest case Damasko is very versatile when it comes to strapping. You can throw almost any kind of straps and it will look great.
















Not sure about the red being rubber, but it can give you an idea.


----------



## yogarrell (Feb 12, 2013)

Quicksilver said:


> I don't have a 373 but have tried a few rubber straps on my 44. BC 300D and Isofrane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like this look. If I went for the deployment clasp, I'd have to find a black one. Any recommendations on a PVD deployment clasp?


----------



## maedox (Aug 21, 2015)

yogarrell said:


> I really like this look. If I went for the deployment clasp, I'd have to find a black one. Any recommendations on a PVD deployment clasp?


Damasko has one.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

I wear my 373 on bracelet, yet I do use a Hirsch Pure elsewhere. It is actually refined and posh in both looks and feel, surprisingly you can wear it on a dressed watch instead of smooth black leather.


----------



## yogarrell (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks to you all for your input. I've ordered a Bonetto Cinturini for now.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

maedox said:


> Damasko has one.


Do they sell the clasps by themselves?


----------



## maedox (Aug 21, 2015)

Quicksilver said:


> Do they sell the clasps by themselves?


I am under the impression one can buy anything from them, but don't quote me on that. Just ask them or your local authorized dealer.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

maedox said:


> I am under the impression one can buy anything from them...


I am interested in buying a garden gnome of the oversized variety, fully lacquered for weather resistance. And I'm also interested in ordering their signed clasp, but does anyone know if they have a folding one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maedox (Aug 21, 2015)

powerband said:


> I am interested in buying a garden gnome of the oversized variety, fully lacquered for weather resistance. And I'm also interested in ordering their signed clasp, but does anyone know if they have a folding one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Buy any DK model and they'll throw in an eight foot garden gnome for free. You can even get it with AR coating only on the inside of its glasses.


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

powerband said:


> I am interested in buying a garden gnome of the oversized variety, fully lacquered for weather resistance. And I'm also interested in ordering their signed clasp, but does anyone know if they have a folding one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure about the gnome, but Damasko do have a folding clasp.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

kit7 said:


> Not sure about the gnome, but Damasko do have a folding clasp.
> View attachment 12320834
> 
> View attachment 12320858


Looks like it works with Damasko's OEM strap or a Di-modell Chronissimo strap with the extra leather flap at the buckle. Is it regular stainless steel sand-blasted to match? Or is it made with Damasko's ice-hardened steel?

Thanks for posting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

The strap is stamped Damasko, but it is about 3 years old. I don't know who was making the straps back then, it might have been Hirsch, Mike should know more. There is no flap on mine.
I think the buckle is hardened steel, not stainless. No scratches on mine yet and I don't baby the watch. Look at my mucky farmer's hand!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks, kit7. I just emailed Watchmann to see if he has the clasp available to ship out. I may have to buy it as a strap-buckle combination, but will be happy to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Greg at Watchmann is super fast with his response, and he does have a strap-clasp combo. Unfortunately, I found out the folding clasp doesn't work with a Di-Modell Chronissimo with the extra leather flap at the buckle. Will stay with the Damasko pin buckle and consider the bracelet in the future.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yogarrell (Feb 12, 2013)

I went with the Black Hirsch Pure Caoutchouc Watch Strap. Put the buckle from the original strap on. Black, black, and black. Next time I think I'll get an orange strap!


----------



## Jblaze36wv (Dec 24, 2016)

yogarrell said:


> I went with the Black Hirsch Pure Caoutchouc Watch Strap. Put the buckle from the original strap on. Black, black, and black. Next time I think I'll get an orange strap!
> 
> View attachment 12346823
> View attachment 12346825
> View attachment 12346827


Was the buckle purchased separately? The one on my leather band is different.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yogarrell (Feb 12, 2013)

Jblaze36wv said:


> Was the buckle purchased separately? The one on my leather band is different.


The buckle in the pictures is the one that came with the original leather strap from Damasko.


----------



## Jblaze36wv (Dec 24, 2016)

yogarrell said:


> The buckle in the pictures is the one that came with the original leather strap from Damasko.


Interesting. Mine came with this one:


----------



## yogarrell (Feb 12, 2013)

Jblaze36wv said:


> Interesting. Mine came with this one:


Nice. I would like to have a deployment clasp on mine.


----------



## maedox (Aug 21, 2015)

Jblaze36wv said:


> Interesting. Mine came with this one:


You know, you can choose the strap and buckle you want when ordering a Damasko.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jblaze36wv (Dec 24, 2016)

maedox said:


> You know, you can choose the strap and buckle you want when ordering a Damasko.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Aha! I was not aware of that no. Thanks for the info. I've seen all the different options of Damasko straps on Watchmann's site but didn't notice it as an option when buying the watch Thx!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikem2277 (May 29, 2015)

Are those rubber nato's hair grabbers? Do they let the skin breath?


----------



## maedox (Aug 21, 2015)

Jblaze36wv said:


> Aha! I was not aware of that no. Thanks for the info. I've seen all the different options of Damasko straps on Watchmann's site but didn't notice it as an option when buying the watch Thx!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even if there's options listed you can usually request your own combination from Damasko. Some watch customizations are also possible upon request.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## yogarrell (Feb 12, 2013)

mikem2277 said:


> Are those rubber nato's hair grabbers? Do they let the skin breath?


Mine is not a nato, and I can say that the strap is comfortable.


----------



## yogarrell (Feb 12, 2013)

o|


----------

